# Part of my collection (L/S, brushes, pigments)



## Tira-Misu (Dec 15, 2005)

*edit*


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow What A Great Collection.  You Got A Lot Of Pigments And They Are All So Beautiful


----------



## Eemaan (Dec 15, 2005)

you have maroon pigment, im insane with jealousy. *sniff*


----------



## baby_raindrop (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow, that's a LOT of pigments! I'm jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 16, 2005)

Ooh, pigment heaven you have there!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 18, 2005)

Thx, ladies!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

wow! you are officially the pigment biatch! lol. i'm so jealous!


----------



## Becki (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow I love all your pigments!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 19, 2005)

holy crap, that is alot of pigments, lucky.


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Dec 20, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooh

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah

Pigments are the new fireworks


----------



## xxElusivexx (Dec 26, 2005)

I only have eight sample pigments and one full size, I *was* proud before I saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn being a student and having no money!! Grr...


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxElusivexx* 
_... I *was* proud before I saw this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Im sorry!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Feb 6, 2006)

*Update*


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2006)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, love the pigments!  I had no idea there were so many different "whites"!


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Niiiice!

Hey I have the same lipstick rack!!!

And go on and use your Hundred Degrees Pearlizer! It looks amazing on top of MSFs!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

[email protected]!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

!* sorry bout that.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

dont see it


----------

